# Issue Wireless Headset works with Phillips 32PFL5332D not with other TV



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

Issue:
The audio of Wireless Headset auvio 33-282 900MHz Stereo Digital Wireless Headphones : Headphones | RadioShack.com
does work at the same time with regular TV speakers with Phillips 32PFL5332D. 

This model Phillips 32PFL5332D the headset and TV speakers produce audio at the same time. 

What I want: I want the headset and the speakers to produce audio at the same time. 

I went to Video Only and tested many TV's and when I plugged the headset in the audio of the TV speakers automatically turned off and I only got audio in the headset. 

What other models of TV's will the headset and speakers work at the same time. 

The TV's I tested with did not have a software menu setting that would turn no the input and the speakers at the same time. 
What causes this?


----------

